# Double M Shawnee Campground



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi  I was wondering if anyone has ever camped here before and that you though of it? I'm trying to find a new campground to go to in Shawnee since the last one was a disappointment. Thanks for all your help


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

Just curious... which camp was a disappointment to you?

My wife and I have a permanent site at Hayes Campground near Eddyville, IL. We ride in the Shawnee most weekends of the year. Yes, we have ridden out of Double M. The folks there are very nice and they have a little restaurant with good cooking! I don't know what type of riding you like to do and for how long or what distance. So, it's tough to give you an opinion of the riding there. In our opinion, there are some pretty trails, many are not difficult to traverse (again, subjective). 

We chose to lease a site at Hayes Camp because of the variety of riding nearby and especially because there are a great many folks there in our age group (which is to say, nearly retired or retired) and the owners of the camp are simply fanatical about keeping the place clean and in good repair. It is pretty much our equine retirement community! But, don't be fooled. There are a great many very serious trail riders there!

High Knob Camp is a good choice for challenging and VERY scenic trails. Also, good folks running that place. It is perhaps a bit more rocky right out of camp. Doesn't bother us at all, but we like a challenge.

34 Camp is well located to ride the One Horse Gap or ride to the Garden of the Gods. I won't comment on the way the camp is run or the folks running it because I was brought up not to say anything if I couldn't say something nice.

Bear Branch is near Hayes. It is a smaller camp with good access to a variety of trails.

If you have anything specific in mind that you want to see in the Shawnee, ask and I'll try to get you a camp located nearby!


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

The first time we went to Shawnee we stayed at Bear Branch and the trails were beautiful and scenic but the campgrounds were terrible in our opinion. The site they placed us was right next to a dumpster that was more than overflowing with trash which resulted in a lot of flies and bees so we asked to switch sites. Our friend who went with us, her site had high weeds and was constantly picking ticks off herself and her horses. The tie lines for the horses were on a slope and had big rocks where the horses stood. Overall the campground just wasn't very well kept.

My family and I love scenic trail rides but we don't like places where you have to ride for like an hour out on one trail just to get to the rest of the trails. We like to have different ways out and back. We don't mind rugged trails and we like a challenge. We typically ride for 4 or 5 hours with like a half hour break in between.

We started looking at Hayes Campground and we are becoming interested in going to that one as well. It sounds like a great place based on what you have described. 

I guess in general what we like is scenic trails with multiple ways out and back on the trails, clean and well kept campgrounds,and friendly people.

Thank you for all your help


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you would certainly like Hayes! If you do go there, ask at the office if John and Loretta are at the camp. Our site is not far from the office. We would be real happy to take you on some scenic rides, if you wanted someone to go with that knows the trails.


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

That would be awesome  I'm not sure when we are going but I can't wait to go. Are the trails marked well there? Just in case we go some weekend you are not there.


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

Cloudlover said:


> That would be awesome  I'm not sure when we are going but I can't wait to go. Are the trails marked well there? Just in case we go some weekend you are not there.


The trails are better marked now than ever before and maps are available at the Office. BUT - the maps are not allowed to show trails on private ground and many of the trails cross private grounds. So, it is not as clear as one would like. Having said that, yes, you can ride to a great many nice places with a map and a sense of adventure. Also, there are a great many nice folks at Hayes that I feel sure would ride with you if asked. And, if my memory serves me, I believe there is one guy there that actually leads riders as a service. But, really, that isn't necessary to have a good time. Of course, if we do meet up, we could take you to some places that you might not venture to on your own. Hey, it's a BIG forest!!


----------

